# Problems with port forwarding on linksys wrt54gs



## MassiveD (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, great community here 

Firstly i am quite limited with my networking knowledge, and i am running Windows XP SP2, With norton 360

My network setup is:

This PC ----------Linksys Wrt54gs--------Adsl Modem-------internet
Wireless Wired Wired

I have had this problem with port forwarding forever with my Linksys WRT54gs ver6. 

I Set up a static IP (after trning DHCP off)and fill out the port forward range but the utorrent test does not show that they are enabled. I have turned off pnp mapping in uTorrent and my router config. (Screenshots below)

In an attempt to make it work, i installed dd-wrt custom firmware on my router, which gave me loads of extra options but i have no idea what they do, or whether they can help me.


The Port Forwarding screen on router config









My IP Settings









The Utorrent test











Any help would be greatly appreciated as i am very stuck

Cheers people


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------

